# Best All Around Artificial Lure for Redfish & Trout???



## 69Viking

I'm looking for the your best overall artificial lures for tempting Redfish and Trout. I want lures that are pretty heavy if possible so I can cast a long distance to the neighbor's docks not far from our community dock where I'll be fishing from. Water is clear with grass around and goes from 8' all the way down to 1' in the area I'll be fishing. 

My whole reason for this is I want to have my two inshore poles ready for when I get home from work so I can just walk out to the dock and start fishing. I usually only have an hour or two from the time I get home till the sun sets so not worried about live bait, just something to cast for a chance at Trout or Redfish after work for a bit. I'll probably pick the top 3 or 4 suggestions and see what works best for me so thanks for taking the time to tell me what you have found works best for you under this kind of situation. ​


----------



## hjorgan

*Sounds like a rattle-trap to me*

Can work it high, or low, fast or slow.

And you can sail one a mile.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee

Throw a 1/2 ounce to 3/4 ounce jig head on with a new penny gulp. Or you can get the weedless setups with a gulp seeing as you have a lot of grass. The heavier the jig, the farther you can cast, but it's near impossible to keep it out of the weeds. I've had a little luck with a cajun thunder poppin cork with a gulp hanging from it. Just a few options there. In the warmer months you can have pretty good luck with just about any top water at dusk and dawn. BTW, if you haven't already, spool up with some braid and you can cast even further.


----------



## jim t

kidsoncoffee said:


> Throw a 1/2 ounce to 3/4 ounce jig head on with a new penny gulp. Or you can get the weedless setups with a gulp seeing as you have a lot of grass. The heavier the jig, the farther you can cast, but it's near impossible to keep it out of the weeds. I've had a little luck with a cajun thunder poppin cork with a gulp hanging from it. Just a few options there. In the warmer months you can have pretty good luck with just about any top water at dusk and dawn. BTW, if you haven't already, spool up with some braid and you can cast even further.


+1 on everything he said.

And I LOVE topwater at dawn or dusk. And you can throw bigger ones a mile.
Jim


----------



## reeladdiction92

*Strike Pro Hunchback*

One of my favorite new topwater lures is a Strike Pro Hunchback. Makes tons of noise and really catches the fishes attention. They are a little pricey, but I very much enjoy them.


----------



## 69Viking

Thanks guys for the suggestions so far. Like I said I'll probably pick a few of them to try of different types. I like that Strike Pro Hunchback, looks easy to use without having to work it allot like some others I've tried. Check out the one below, won this at one of the fishing shows last year but haven't tried it yet. I would never buy one, way too expensive. I think I'll try that one tomorrow after work. Keep em coming, I have double points to earn at Bass Pro this weekend when my Tax Refund arrives!


----------



## reeladdiction92

Unfortunately they don't sell those at Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## 69Viking

reeladdiction92 said:


> Unfortunately they don't sell those at Bass Pro Shops.


Yeah I figured that out searching online, found them online at Cabelas. I'll have to check Broxsons and Half Hitch in Navarre and see if they have them.


----------



## Charlie2

*Best All-Around Artificial Lure*

All of the suggested lures are good but.....

Unfortunately, there's no such thing! A lure will become hot, then fall out of favor.

I have a whole box full of lures; all of which will work at one time or another.

I just let the fish tell me what they want at a particular time. JMHO C2


----------



## 69Viking

Charlie2 said:


> All of the suggested lures are good but.....
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no such thing! A lure will become hot, then fall out of favor.
> 
> I have a whole box full of lures; all of which will work at one time or another.
> 
> I just let the fish tell me what they want at a particular time. JMHO C2


I'm hoping with enough input I'll select a few (probably more than a few) to have in a little tackle box that goes with me and I'll figure out what works in my area at that time. If everyone lists their favorites that gives me a good list to pick and choose from to make my "after work from the dock kit" per say! Thanks everyone, I appreciate your input!


----------



## bigrick

super spooks and top dawgs are my favorites. But not worth using till it gets hot


----------



## DonDiesel

Gold spoon

Mirrodine

Mirrolure Catch 2000

DOA or Gulp shrimp under popping cork

Strike King Redfish Magic spinnerbait

Most chuggers, poppers, or walk the dog type topwater lures will work 

Or the good ol jighead with a soft plastic stinger tail grub or swimbait will work fine.


----------



## baldona523

If I had 2 poles with 2 lures to fish all year this is what i'd have:

Gold spoon or even a gold spinner bait on one, cast a mile, work all water columns and any speed.

Gulp shrimp on a jig. Same thing, cast a mile, work all water columns at all speeds. 

Yes this may not be the best thing all the time, but if you take just these two out and fish a couple hours you'll be able to catch a trout or red all year long if you vary your retrieve and work the fish.


----------



## 69Viking

Thanks for all the input guys, going shopping tomorrow and have a pretty good list to go by!


----------



## acoustifunk

I have always done well with the Zara Spook and you can cast it a mile! Also a white grub with a red tail. Oldie but goodie!


----------



## zulubravo34

its not very heavy... but i like using a GOLDEN johnson sprite... its a gold spoon that has never failed me for reds or specs... great lure


----------



## hsiF deR

Gold or salt and pepper DOA 3/8 oz shrimp with about 30" of flouro tied to a cajun thunder.


----------



## cbrash

Try Bass assassin split or paddle tail in electric chicken.


----------



## smooth seas

when using any artificals, can u use them under a full moon? Also how do u use the DOA with a popping cork?


----------

